# futterkorb



## krixo (26. Juni 2009)

ich wollt mal das angeln mit futterkorb im baggersee auf brassen ausprobieren, weil ich das noch nie gemacht habe und überhaupt keine ahnung davon habe. wie ich eine schlaufenmontage bauen konnte mir die boardsuche schon erklären :q nun aber weitere fragen:

- stimmt es das man den korb zu beginn oft auswerfen muss um futter an den platz zu bekommen (was ja auch sinn macht) und wie oft wirft man aus?

- welches korbgewicht nehme ich? ich denke 40 g machen sinn damit man gut werfen kann und sich die fische haken

- was für ein grundfutter verwendet man?

- wollte einen mix aus tigernüssen, maden, mais und hanf beifüttern und mais an den haken.


----------



## RheinBarbe (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*



> - stimmt es das man den korb zu beginn oft auswerfen muss um futter an den platz zu bekommen (was ja auch sinn macht) und wie oft wirft man aus?


Je nach größe des Körbchens. Gibt da keine Regel zu, geh nach Gefühl. 5-10 mal sollte es schon sein.



> - welches korbgewicht nehme ich? ich denke 40 g machen sinn damit man gut werfen kann und sich die fische haken


 Für Baggersee ist das in Ordnung.



> - was für ein grundfutter verwendet man?


Es gibt gefühle 327 Millionen unterschiedliche Futtermischungen zu kaufen, die angeblich alle gut sind und fangen. Futter wird eh überbewertet, deshalb kauf dir irgendeinen Sack Friedfisch/Brassenfutter und bereite den ggf. noch etwas auf (Mais, Maden,....).



> - wollte einen mix aus tigernüssen, maden, mais und hanf beifüttern und mais an den haken.


Ausprobieren. Im Forum kann dir keine eine Beissgarantie geben.


----------



## krixo (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

wow danke für die schnelle antwort #6


----------



## michi2244 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Wie LahnDöbel schon sagte reichen eigentlich 5-10 würfe völlig aus.
Du kannst ungefähr sagen das sich etwa nach ca.10 Minuten sich kleiner fische an der Futterstelle einfinden. 
Bei der Korbgröße würde ich am Anfang zum Anfüttern einen größeren Korb nehmen,und nach 5-10 Würfen einen kleineren,damit sich die fische nicht zu schnell satt futtern.
Beim Futter hat Lahndöbel auch recht denn bei dem Fertigfutter Angebot wird man völlig überrannt.
Ich selbst benutze eine Fertigmischung von Mosella (1KG ca.2.60 euro) und strecke es noch mit Semmelbrösel,Mais und Maden,bin mit dieser Miaschung sehr zufrieden.


----------



## krixo (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

super danke werde das nächstes mal ausprobieren.

wie lange sollte die verweildauer am boden sein bis zum nächsten auswurf #c 

hätte gedacht, ich werf so jede minute aus |kopfkrat 

um immer die gleiche stelle zu fixieren, würd ich mir ne makate stelle am ufe als "fixpunkt" nehmen und nach dem ersten wurf die schnur am klipp an der kurbel fixieren, um immer die gleiche wurflänge zu bekommen.... macht das sinn?


----------



## Carpital (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

also ich finde das futter is schon ne wichtige sache...
aber das ist von gewässer zu gewässer unterschiedlich.
an meinem hausgewässer geht beim feedern fast nie was...
jetzt mit neuem futter dauerts keine 10 min bis große fische am platz sind....

schlaufenmontage passt, futterkorb fische ich nur 20g da meine entfernung bei ca 15-25 m liegt.

schnur in den schnurclip!!! 
hab das früher nie gemacht und bin jetzt voll überzeugt davon weil man echt immer den gleichen platz trifft...
die alternative mit nem gummi hab ich noch nicht gemacht, will ich aber nächstes mal machen weil es in dem gewässer viele karpfen hat und die mit meiner 16ner im schnurclip schnellen prozess machen würden...


----------



## KarfpenAndy (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Vorsicht mit dem Schnurclip !!!!  

Was für eine Schnur fischst du denn? ich habe damals mit einer 0,20 monofile angefangen diese aber schnell gegen eine 0,18Geflecht getauscht!!!! Grund: Die Monofile kann nach mehreren Würfen mit dem Futterkorb spröde werden weil der clip die aufreibt und dann kann es schnell sein das die ganze Montage wegfliegt weil die schnur beim Werfen reisst oder weil ein Fisch hammer hart beißt (karpfenrun)

Gruß der Karpfenandyy


----------



## HirRscH (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Wer die Schnur untern Clip tut fischt gefährlich: erstens tu es der schnur auf dauer nicht gerade gut und wenn du mal n schönen Karpfen oder der gleichen dran has kanns du gar nich so schnell die schnur aussem Clip fummeln wie der fisch dir den Schnur durch haut, weil er nich ziehen kann ! 
Ich persönlich fische nur noch mit der Feeder-Gum Schlaufe (dazu lässt sich hier im Forum einiges finden) ! Es gibt aber auch noch die Möglichkeit ein Stück Isolierband(<- Klebeband) an der entsprechenden Stelle über die spüle zu kleben (das machen die ausem Feeder-Team von Sänger), dann kann der Fisch auch ziehen, weil er das band unterm Isolierband weg ziehen kann!
Ich kann vom Schnurclip nur abraten, es gibt wie oben genannt geeignetere methoden 

Gruß HirRscH


----------



## lorn (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

kann man nicht einfach nen gummiband nehmen, das dann am rutengriff unten befestigen und dann dort ne schnur-schlaufe durchziehen??


----------



## Tobi94 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*



lorn schrieb:


> kann man nicht einfach nen gummiband nehmen, das dann am rutengriff unten befestigen und dann dort ne schnur-schlaufe durchziehen??


 Das wäre doch das einfachste...
Mich würde das auch  mal interessieren...


----------



## derNershofer (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

des futter mit den tiegernüssen und co. wird denk ich zu grob sein für brassen
kauf dir nen 25 kilo sack brassen futter für 20-30euro und dann tu salz und andere gewürze zu jetzt kannst du noch einpaar tiegernüsse und mais rein tun , schau das es nicht zu fest ist das futter es muss aus dem futter´korb beim aufprall rausfallen
wenn das futter zu grob ist ´kommen wenige kleine fische und dann kommen die größern auch später
mit der schnur würde ich nen bindfaden nehemen oder so
derNershofer


----------



## HirRscH (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*



lorn schrieb:


> kann man nicht einfach nen gummiband nehmen, das dann am rutengriff unten befestigen und dann dort ne schnur-schlaufe durchziehen??


Meinst du das man ne schlaufe nimmt und die unter das Gummiband klemmt oder die schnur durch das Gummi band fädelt und dann über den griff schiebt? Ist aber auch recht egal weil beide Möglichleiten völlig undgeeignet sind !
! das mit der Schlaufe unterm Gummiband wird benutzt um die Schnur auf Spannung zuhalten obwohl man den schnur bügel offen lässt damit der Fisch nur kurz die Schlaufe unterm Gummi weg ziehen muss und dann frei Schnur ziehen kann !
Die Geschichte mit dem Clip dem Feeder-Gum oder dem Klebeband diehnt dazu die Schnur an einer bestimmten Stelle festzumachen damit man immer die gleiche Entfernung wirft ! Außerdem wie stells du dir das vor ? du has da n was weis ich  30g Futterkorb dran + Futter und ballerst den raus. dann kann doch das kleine gummiband was die Schnurschaufe auf den rutengriff drückt nicht das geringste ausrichten (bzw. festhalten).
Die schnur durch das Gummiband zu fädeln ist auch eine recht bescheidene Idee da die die Kraft die sich in so einem Wurf aufbau jedes normale (Haushalts-)Gummiband einfach sprengt! Aber auch wenn du ein Gummi hast was das aushält (zB das Feeder-Gum) bringt dir das ganze auch nicht viel weil die kemmkatft von diesem Gummi niemals so groß ist das die Schnur nicht unterdem Gummi durchrutscht, weil es ja nur auf dem Griff gedrückt wird und nicht wie bei den anderen Techniken nicht mehr weiter von der Spule ablaufen kann ! Außerdem kanns du dann auch nicht die schnur wieder freigeben, wenn du mal was großes dran hast .

Hoffe das ist einigermaßen verständlich was ich meine .

Gruß HirRscH


----------



## lorn (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

klasse, bei deiner methode kann ich das auch gleich in den schnurclip machen, hat den gleichen effekt. außerdem klappt das mit dem schnurclip sehr gut und ich kenne genug "profis" (angelmagazine, angelvideos, teamangler) die das so machen...


----------



## RheinBarbe (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Wahre Profis schmeissen ein und denselben Platz direkt an und brauchen nicht die Schnur da einklemmen!


----------



## lorn (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Wahre Profis schmeissen ein und denselben Platz direkt an und brauchen nicht die Schnur da einklemmen!



da macht kein profi, weil die es immer ganz genau machen wollen...


----------



## HirRscH (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Matt Hayes benutzt keinen Schnurclip oder der gleichen ! Es ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen wie er fischt aber mir wär das nicht egal wenn meine Schnur leidet und ich Gefahr laufe wenn ich mal n schönen fische hab ihn zu verlieren ! und bei meiner Methode hat man weder die Schnurbeschädigung noch das problem mit dem freigeben der Schnur, daman einfach wenn man die Schlaufe, die man um die Spule legt, aus dem Gummi bindet einen kleinen Zipfel überstehen lässt, den man greifen kann und damit das Gummi aus dem Schnurclip ziehen kann


----------



## krixo (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

hmmm mit dem fixieren der stelle scheint es keine klare antwort zu geben. hatte aber gestern im esox gelesen das die auf brassen angeln waren und die schnur auch im clip gelassen hatten #c und in der anglerwoche zm stippfischspezial steht das gleiche. 

aber das mit dem isolierband würd mich ja immer noch interessieren weil kann mit halt nicht wirklich vorstellen wie das halten soll bei würfen mit bsp 40 gr futterkorb+futter #c


----------



## RheinBarbe (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Kannst auch einfach ein Stück Schnur bunt machen, also einfarbig. Dann merkste dir eine Position wo das farbliche Stück immer sein sollte (Bsp. am 1. Ring) und schon haste damit keine Malessen.


----------



## HirRscH (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

@Lanhdöbel:
dann wirfst du aber nicht immer gleich weit, was ja der punkt ist, und damit liegt das futter nicht immer am selben platz , du ziehst lediglich den Korb und den haken immer wieder auf den selben platz und wenn das Futter da nicht liegt bringt das gar nichts!
@krixo:
Die Methode mit dem Schnurclip wird oft verwendet und sie funktioniert auch, aber sie hat zwei fischrelevante Nachteile: 1. wird die Schnur auf dauer beschädigt und irgendwann reist sie dir einfach durch und 2. Wenn du wirklich mal n Fisch hast der Schnur nimmt , wie z.B. ein guter Karpfen kanst du einfach nicht die schnur schnell genau aus dem Clip kriegen und dann reist entweder die Schnur oder der Clip get flöten  !!
Wie ich schon sagte muss das jeder selbst entscheiden aber es gibt viele Leute die davon abraten und ich tus auch ! Falls du interesse hats kann ich gerne versuchen (zB mit Hilfe von bildern) zu erklären wie meine beiden Methoden funktionieren !

Gruß HirRscH


----------



## Bibbelmann (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

HiRrsch,

erzaehl doch mal von deiner Methode. Ich würde mit feedergum im Clip fischen oder ein Stück Feedergum unterfüttern- wenn grosse Fische zu erwarten sind würde ich den Feedergum lösen, nicht ganz einfach aber ohne Stopper so wie Jamie Oliver, ich meine Matt Hayes - das waer einfach nichts für mich


----------



## krixo (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*



HirRscH schrieb:


> @Lanhdöbel:
> dann wirfst du aber nicht immer gleich weit, was ja der punkt ist, und damit liegt das futter nicht immer am selben platz , du ziehst lediglich den Korb und den haken immer wieder auf den selben platz und wenn das Futter da nicht liegt bringt das gar nichts!
> @krixo:
> Die Methode mit dem Schnurclip wird oft verwendet und sie funktioniert auch, aber sie hat zwei fischrelevante Nachteile: 1. wird die Schnur auf dauer beschädigt und irgendwann reist sie dir einfach durch und 2. Wenn du wirklich mal n Fisch hast der Schnur nimmt , wie z.B. ein guter Karpfen kanst du einfach nicht die schnur schnell genau aus dem Clip kriegen und dann reist entweder die Schnur oder der Clip get flöten !!
> ...


 
das wäre perfekt wenn du das machen würdest. wollt freitag mal mit futterkörbchen losziehn und meine ersten erfahrungen sammeln

bericht folgt natürlich anschliessend


----------



## KarfpenAndy (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Genau LahnDöbel !!! bin ganz deiner meinung  die richtigen pro's können dat  ich kann zwar schon gut plaziert werfen aber nich so plaziert das is dann doch etwas zu ungenau


----------



## Bibbelmann (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Lahndöbel,
Die richtigen Profis haben  bei Hegefischen und internationalen Wettkämpfen eigentlich alle  die Schnur im Clip oder eben eine andere Form von Rückstopper.


----------



## HeinMuek (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Hallo
Ich finde das mit dem Schnurclip auch nicht so gut. Es geht echt stark auf die Schnur. Das gute ist aber, das man wirklich immer den gleichen Platz trifft. Mich würden auch die anderen Methoden sehr interessieren!

Gruß HeinMuek


----------



## sc00b (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*



HirRscH schrieb:


> Falls du interesse hats kann ich gerne versuchen (zB mit Hilfe von bildern) zu erklären wie meine beiden Methoden funktionieren !
> 
> Gruß HirRscH



Hoi, also ich hätte auch intresse daran wenns geht mit Fotos:m

ich fische eigl auch immer nur mit Schnurclip.. aber wenns anders besser geht, warum dann nicht auch so machen..

bis denne


----------



## HirRscH (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Tut mir leid war ein paar Tage weg ! Also gut, das mit dem Feedergum ist recht einfach: Man nimmt ein Stück Feedergum und legt es um seine Spule so das es (leicht) stramm sitzt, dann nimmt man diese Länge und Knotet die enden zusammen (mit einer einfachen Doppelschlaufe), lasst aber am Konten ein Stück von 0,5-1 cm über, damit man das Gummi nachher schneller befreien kann. Man wirft nun den gewüschten Futterplatz an. Dann legt man die Schlaufe aus Feedergum über die Spule und und klemmt sie unter den Schnurclip (der Konten sollte sich möglichst nah am Clip befinden), nun sollte man (wenn man alles richtig gemacht hat) keine Schnur mehr von der Spule ziehen können . Jetzt kann man einfach die schnur wieder einkurbeln und beim nächsten Auswurf stoppt und federt das Feedergum den wurf ab und man wirft immer die selbe länge! Man kann auch die Schlaufe so groß mach das sie zweimal um die Spule passt, (mach ich persönlich nie) das braucht man höchstens wenn man auf sehr große entfernung mit richtig viel Power wirft oder auf Nummer sicher gehen will! Hier eine Zeichnung (sie kommt nicht von mir, sondern von "Polsi" aus dem Fischerforum.or.at(rot=Feeder-Gum  weiß=Schnur  gelb=Clip))


----------



## HirRscH (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

So nun zur Technik mir dem Klebeband: Man nimmt ein stück Klebeband (je nach Spulengröße 3-6cm lang) und legt die Schnur möglichst weite (auf der Spule) nach unten , hält diese fest und legt die zum Spitzenring führende Schnur wieder nach oben, dann klebt man das klebeband über diese wieder nach oben führende Schnur an der stelle fest , wo sie den Bogen nach oben macht. (Ich glaub ich habs recht umständlich beschrieben, deshalb hier das Bild) http://www.funpic.de/fotoalbum/foto,263986,0.htm
(Tut mir leid ich kann keine Bilder vom PC nach hier hochladen (ist das normal, wenn nein wie geht das), deshalb müsst ihr euch mit dem Link hier zufrieden geben)


----------



## krixo (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

perfekt danke #6 

komm gerad vom fischen. hab in drei stunden knapp nen beutel brassenfutter und halt maden und mais gefüttert und hatte nicht einen biss :v hatte noch nen paar boilies dabei und hab dann mit ner anderen rute auf karpen versucht. kam aber auch nichts bei rum |uhoh: mit dem clip ging das auswerfen aber super. naja nur konnt halt nicht sehn was passiert wenn einer schnur nimmt.....


nun die gute meldung des tages: konnte beim stippen einige schöne brassen überlisten die sogar gross genug für den grill sind. ausserdem hab ich jetzt wieder nen köderfischvorrat in der truhe für aal- und hechtangeln.

werde trotzdem das angeln mit futterkorb nicht aufgeben und nächstesmal deine methoden probieren.


----------



## sc00b (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Hi, 

danke erstmal.

muss man Feedergum nehmen oder geht jede andere Mono auch?

mfg


----------



## Bibbelmann (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

feedergum ist keine monofile schnur, sondern ein Gummi/shock absorber


----------



## HirRscH (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

^^was anderes geht hier nicht ! wenn du hier ne Mono nehmen würdest, was wie Bibbelmann schon sagt was vollkommen anders ist, würde sie einfach gesprengt!
hier nochmal ein link. für die Feedergum-montage :http://www.funpic.de/fotoalbum/foto,264134,0.htm


----------



## Bibbelmann (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

achso als Schnurclipverlängerung die Mono. Probieren könnte man das schon, ist aber nicht einfach in der Handhabung. Wahrscheinlich ist die Feedergum Methode so entstanden  

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## sc00b (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Werde mir dann mal feedergum besorgen, muss das i-was bestimmtes sein durchmesser tragkraft etc?


----------



## HirRscH (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Ich hab das von Browning in 0.8 mm ! Gibt aber auch welches von Drennan, da muss du n bisschen gucken aber nimm lieber stärker als zu schwach !


----------



## Pjstyler93 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Also Futter  verwende ich immer eine  Fertigmischung ( Meistermischung )
Dazu füge ich noch etwas Süßes hinzu wie Honig oder andere Süße lockmittel
weil Brassen auf was süßes stehn ... dann nehme ich MAden oder Mais je nach 
Gewässer ( muss man herraus finden wo die Fische Welche Köder gerne nehmen)
Dann würde ich das Körbchen In einen See um die 10-20 gr nehmen, das solllte reichen fuer einen lecith strömenden Fluss um Die 30-50 und fuer einen sehr starken Fluss ca. 50-80 gr ...
und der haken sollte soum die Grüße 10-12 haben 
Petri Heil


----------



## Tobi94 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*



Pjstyler93 schrieb:


> Also Futter verwende ich immer eine Fertigmischung ( Meistermischung )
> Dazu füge ich noch etwas Süßes hinzu wie Honig oder andere Süße lockmittel
> weil Brassen auf was süßes stehn ... dann nehme ich MAden oder Mais je nach
> Gewässer ( muss man herraus finden wo die Fische Welche Köder gerne nehmen)
> ...


 So mache ich's auch...


----------



## lorn (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

hab mal ne frage. weiß nich ob es hier reinpasst aber will keinen neuen thread aufmachen. also: lohnt es sich püriertes mais in den futterkorb zu machen um damit schleien anzulocken? und stört es schleien wenn der futterkorb neongrün ist (auffällig)?

mfg


----------



## HirRscH (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Also das mit dem Püriertem ist erstmal keine schlecht Idee, aber einfach Mais is Futter is da einfacher ! Solange der Futterkorb nicht leuchtet is das glaub ich nicht so das Problem, allerdings ist die Taktik des Feeders, dass man auswirft kurz wartet bis sich das Futter gelöst hat und dann die ganz Montage ungefähr eine Vorfachlänge einzuhohlen, sodass der Haken dann mitten im gelösten Futter liegt ( So fischt Matt Hayes (englischer Karpfen und Friedfischangeler) aufjeden Fall und ich machs genau so)


----------



## Feeder-Freak (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Hi,
was die Sache mit dem Clip angeht. 
Ich mach das immer so: 
Bei dem Vorfüttern habe ich die Schnur immer im Clip, weil da ja kein Fisch beissen kann. Wenn ich allerdings richtig angeln, markiere ich die Schnur, da wo ich sie vorher im Clip hatte, mit nem Edding (Rot sieht man am besten). Jetzt liegt der Köder am Platz, der Fisch kann abziehen und wenn tatsächlich nen Karpfen einsteigen sollte weiss ich immer noch genau die Entfernung wo ich angefüttert hab, denn ich sehe ih wo ich markiert hab.

Beisst aber kein Fisch, mache ich die Schnur vor dem einholen wieder in den Clip, schmeisse wieder raus, habe die gewünschte Länge, und mache die Schnur wieder aus dem Clip, fertig#6.

Was hier so oft gesagt wurde das der Clip die Schnur schädigt, jaa stimme ich grundsätzlich zu, wenn man nen 80 Gr Korb rausballert das auf die Schnur geht. 
Aber mit 20 Gr. Körbchen, ist mir noch nie was passiert. Zumindestens nicht mit den Rollen die ich jetzt fische. Das liegt meines Erachtens daran, das bei billigeren Rollen der "Clipfuß", also das Stück Plastik womit der Clip an der Spule befestigt ist, scharfkantig ist. Mit ner Arc oder ner Technium hatte ich das noch nie#6.

Greetz FF


----------



## Lucius (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*



HirRscH schrieb:


> Matt Hayes benutzt keinen Schnurclip oder der gleichen ! Es ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen wie er fischt aber mir wär das nicht egal wenn meine Schnur leidet und ich Gefahr laufe wenn ich mal n schönen fische hab ihn zu verlieren ! und bei meiner Methode hat man weder die Schnurbeschädigung noch das problem mit dem freigeben der Schnur, daman einfach wenn man die Schlaufe, die man um die Spule legt, aus dem Gummi bindet einen kleinen Zipfel überstehen lässt, den man greifen kann und damit das Gummi aus dem Schnurclip ziehen kann




Das stimmt so nicht, Ich hab schon gesehen das er auch die Schnur im Clip hatte.
Das hängt wirklich mit dem Gewässer zusammen, wenn du viele Karpfen hast, würde Ich auch davon abraten, einen Karpfenrun hält kein Schnurclip und im bestenfall ist nur der Schnurclip am Ar...

Bei Karpfengewässern arbeitet Hayes oft mit einem Edding, so markiert er die Schnur farblich nach dem Auswurf, allerdings ist das m. M. nach eine eher zu grobe Methode und für z.B. den Fluss zu grob um den Futterplatz genau genug anzuwerfen.

Ein Tip den Ich mal gesehen hab, find Ich am besten: man nimmt nen alten Fahradschlauch, schneidet ein der Spulendicke entsprechendes Stück raus , löst seine Spule von der Rolle und schiebt dieses auf den Spulenrand hinter der Schnur,wenn man dann beim Auswerfen sich die Zielentfernung definiert hat schiebt man den Schlauch einfach nur nach vorne über die Schnur.
Der Druck des Schlauches auf die Spule und damit der Schnur reicht völlig um nach dem Wurf den Korb immer wieder an der Stelle zu bremsen wo du den Korb haben willst und bei einem Karpfen oder Barbenrun kann der Fisch die Schnur unter dem Schlauch abziehen..

Meine Empfehlung für´s Feedern ist: nimm als Hauptschnur auf jeden Fall geflochtene, denn durch die sehr geringe Dehnung siehst du selbst auf große Entfernung jeden kleinen Zupfer, am besten vorne noch eine Schlagschnur monofil die dann als Art Dehnungsreserve beim Drill und Auswurf dienen kann und im Zweifelsfall sogar richtig stark ( 0, 40 - 0,50 ) sein kann, wenn du an Muschelbänken angelst, so reduzierst du auch die Abrissgefahr...

Zum Futter: Du kannst mit dem Futter zumindest ein wenig den Zielfisch auswählen... Brassen stehen u.a. sehr auf Spekulatiusgeruch ( gibt es ein gutes Futter von Marcel van den Eynde), Süß ist auf jeden Fall immer gut für Weißfisch wo hingegen Barben tierisch auf Käse stehen.
Ich hab mir einen 10 Kg Sack Online gekauft und mische je nach Gusto noch Vanilleflavour, Vanillezucker darunter, aber Ich hab auch schon richtig gut mit einer Mischung aus Paniermehl, Vanillezucker und z.B. Puddingpulver gefangen.
Was Ich als recht wichtig beim Futter erachte ist das Sieben nach dem anfeuchten...., wenn dein Futter je nach Gewässer (See  : eher trocken, Fluss : eher feucht ) die richtige Feuchtigkeit hat ( dazu sollte man das ganze nach dem anfeuchten erstmal 10min ziehen lassen und dann bei Bedarf nachfeuchte) auf jeden Fall das ganze durch ein Futtersieb streichen, denn so hast du keine Klümpchen an denen sich der Fisch satt fressen kann und das ganze löst sich besser im Wasser auf...

Partikel wie Maden,Mais etc. würde Ich nicht unter das Futter mischen, sondern erst im Futterkorb dazu geben.

Du solltest auf jeden Fall erstmal ca. 10 Würfe zum anfüttern machen und dann in der ersten Stunde so ca. alle 10 min. neu auswerfen und das ganze dann pro Stunde reduzieren, bzw. wenn du die Fische am Platz hast kannst du sogar eine Weile auf Futter verzichten um nicht zu "überfüttern"

Schau mal bei Youtube nach Matt Hayes , dort findest du schöne Clips von ihm zum Thema Feedern..

Greetz


----------



## HirRscH (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Das liegt meines Erachtens daran, das bei billigeren Rollen der "Clipfuß", also das Stück Plastik womit der Clip an der Spule befestigt ist, scharfkantig ist. Mit ner Arc oder ner Technium hatte ich das noch nie#6.
> 
> Greetz FF



IN der Tat, speziell fürs Feederfischen ausgelegte Rollen bisitzen meistens einen Gummierten Metallclip, was die Sache mit der Schnurschädigung reduziert. Aber wie ich schon mehrmals sagte, für mich ist der Hauptpunkt das man die Schnur nicht schnell genug befreihen kann.
Aber jeder machts auf seine Weise und wenn man keine Probleme damit hat ist das ja auch vollkommen in Ordnung!

Zu Matt Hayes: In seinem Video "How to feeder fish" fischt er auf jeden Fall ohne Clip oder der gleichen. Das ist allerdings auch das einzige Video was ich von ihm gesehen hbae wo er feedert.


----------



## Bibbelmann (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

egal was Matt Hayes sagt, die Profis fischen mit Clip- er wohl auch, in dem Video fischt er ja vor allem Method-artig auf Karpfen.

@Lucius-  bin baff,die 0,40er bis 0,50er Geflochtene zum Feedern- und das  immer?

geht wohl, aber ich geniesse eine gewisse Dehnung wenn auch grosse Fische einsteigen- die Rute und die Rolle müssen enorm viel leisten, willst du mit einer geflochtenen einen ordentlichen Karpfen an einem dünndrähtigen Haken und dünnem Vorfach landen.
Die Lösung besteht für mich in einer relativ starken Mono, so habe ich unter richtig Zug auch noch etwas Dehnung und die Robustheit


----------



## Lucius (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> ´
> 
> @Lucius-  bin baff,die 0,40er bis 0,50er Geflochtene zum Feedern- und das  immer?



Da hast du überlesen das mit der Schlagschnur eine Monofile in solchen Durchmessern gemeint war..

Geflochtene fische Ich eine 0,24 mm , die ist schon recht stark dimensioniert, aber hier bei uns im Main kann dir auch mal auf ein Madenbündel ein Wels einsteigen, ist mir beim Feedern schon passiert....


----------



## Tricast (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Clip Ja oder Nein, das ist hier die Frage. Ich denke mal das ist abhängig von dem was ich machen will.
Sitze ich in der Reihe bei einer Veranstaltung und will in einer gewissen Zeit möglichst viel Fisch fangen, würde ich auch den Clip nehmen. Das Problem mit der Schnur hätte ich dann auch nicht, denn 1. würde ich mir den Clip anschauen und eventuell nacharbeiten und 2. würde ich meine Schnur öfter wechseln. Einen Riesenfisch kann ich sowieso nicht halten, denn mein Nachbar würde sich bedanken.
Gehe ich alleine ans Wasser und habe die Absicht mehr den Kapitalen nachzustellen, dann würde ich den Clip auch nur beim Auswurf benutzen. Hier finde ich die Möglichkeit mit dem Markieren am besten, da ich ja auch nicht unter Zeitdruck stehe. Anfüttern ohne Vorfach im Clip -kann ja kein Fisch beissen-, Vorfach einhängen, auswerfen und markieren und die Schnur aushängen. Wenn ich nur den Futterkorb reinhole zum befüllen eben die Schnur wieder in den Clip und einhohlen. Wenn ein Fisch gebissen hat muß ich halt erst einen Wurf ohne Futter machen um die Länge wieder zu haben und die Schnur in den Clip zu hängen. Dann Futter in den Korb und das Spiel geht von vorne los.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Tobi94 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Kann man nicht einen Wollfaden oder einen Gummiring in den Clp einhängen, und danach die Schnur reintun?
Dann würde sie doch nicht so belastet beim Auswurf...


----------



## SirCorbi (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Zu der Sache mit dem scharfkantigen Clip...

Ich war mal bei Lutz Hülße auf einem Feederseminar, wo wir das gleiche Thema hatten. Er hat uns dort den Tipp gegeben scharfkantige Clips einfach zu entschärfen, indem man abriebfeste geflochtene Schnur 2-3mal darunter langzieht. Öfter jedoch nicht, dann sit der Clip nämlich futsch. 
Achja geht logischerweise nur bei Plastikclips nicht bei Clips aus Metall.


----------



## Koalabaer (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*



Lucius schrieb:


> Da hast du überlesen das mit der Schlagschnur eine Monofile in solchen Durchmessern gemeint war..
> 
> Geflochtene fische Ich eine 0,24 mm , die ist schon recht stark dimensioniert, aber hier bei uns im Main kann dir auch mal auf ein Madenbündel ein Wels einsteigen, ist mir beim Feedern schon passiert....



totaler Quark #d
ich kann doch beim Feedern(auf Friedfisch) mein Gerät nicht auf,, EVENTUELLE WELSE''abstimmen!

PS:welche Vorfächer fischt Du eigentlich?


----------



## Bibbelmann (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Kann man nicht einen Wollfaden oder einen Gummiring in den Clp einhängen, und danach die Schnur reintun?
> Dann würde sie doch nicht so belastet beim Auswurf...


Hab heute >100 Würfe in den Clip gesetzt, mit einem Stück Gummi unterfüttert hält die Leine ohne Probleme : )


----------



## Koalabaer (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Hab heute >100 Würfe in den Clip gesetzt, mit einem Stück Gummi unterfüttert hält die Leine ohne Probleme : )



habe ebenfalls weit über 100!Würfe OHNE Gummi gemacht!hält ebenfalls#c

PS:Balzer Matrix Blue Feeder Runner (wirklich nicht Hight End!)


----------



## Bibbelmann (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

(hab einen Rieseneimer Futter angefüttert, Wurfübungen, Futterkonsistenz probieren)
Fischen kann ich so trotzdem  nicht wirklich, hier gibt es einfach  zu viele grosse Karpfen- und mich freuts ja wenn ich im Drill etwas gefordert werde : )


----------



## Lucius (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> totaler Quark #d
> ich kann doch beim Feedern(auf Friedfisch) mein Gerät nicht auf,, EVENTUELLE WELSE''abstimmen!
> 
> PS:welche Vorfächer fischt Du eigentlich?


 

Wer hier Quark erzählt stell Ich mal in Frage...#q#d

1. Schlagschnur benutzt man aus verschiedenen Gründen wie z.B. um der Kraft die beim Feedern mit schweren Futterkörben auf die Schnur,Ringe,etc wirkt Rechnung zu tragen, vorallem wenn man mit geflochtener Schnur angelt und dadurch der Abrieb der Sic-Einlagen verhindert wird, vorallem da Ich hier im Main/Rhein mit Körben bis zu 140g ohne Futter ( ca. 180 - 200g mit Futter ) fische..

2. Um z.B. bei Muschelbänken die ersten Meter der Schnur die über diesen liegt zu schützen...

3. Und das man beim Feedern ( gerade auf Distanz ) häufig mit geflochtener Schnur geangelt wird, sollte dir wohl auch schon zu Ohren gekommen sein, und da ist 0,24 mm bei dem genannten, eventuell zu erwartenden Beifang nun wahrlich nicht überdimensioniert..

Ausserdem hab Ich beim Feedern regelmäßig große Aale an die 1-2 Kilo , ebenso wie Welse bis zu 1m und auch große Karpfen gefangen...
Also wäre es doch angebracht sein Tackle darauf abzustimmen, vorallem weil Ich dadurch ja nicht weniger Friedfisch fange,....also wo ist hier der Quark und vorallem was dein Problem damit!?

Schlag mal " dogmatisch" im Duden nach....

P.S. Vorfächer benutze Ich tagsüber spezielle Feedervorfächer, meist zw. 70 cm - 1m lange Vorfächer in monofil um die 0,20 - 0,25 mm, meist Haken zwischen Größe 8 - 12......, und ab Dämmerung auch mal Aalhaken bis Größe 4 mit stärkeren Vorfächern aus oben genannten Gründen....


----------



## Feeder-Freak (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Ruhig Jungs:g.

Mich würde interessieren welche Rolle und welche Schnur du fischst?? Ich habe nämlich auch das Problem das 30+x Pfünder bei mir einsteigen können und die machen dann mit meiner 10300er Arc und ner 22er Mono...

Greetz FF


----------



## Bibbelmann (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

feederfreak-

im stehenden Gewässer mit wenig Hindernissen scheitert der 30er Karpfen nicht unbedingt am Équipement.
Die Waller hier im Fluss mit reichlich Strömung gehen bis über 100Pfund, da dürfte ich dann gar nicht mehr angeln, oder mit starkdrähtigem 1/0er Haken und 0,35er Geflochtener durchgängig
Haken mit normaler Drahtstärke tragen in Grösse 10 und 12 kaum mehr als ein wirklich gut gebundes 0,20er Vorfach, und das ist schon  optimistisch 
Eine 0,20er schnur kann schon was ab

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Lucius (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Ich finde sowieso, jeder muss größtenteils für sich durch ausprobieren,das für sein Gewässer und sein eig. Empfinden stimmigste Tackle finden.
Für mich ist mein Setup prima, Ich fang meine Grundeln (#6) ebenso wie meinen Aal,Karpfen und Wels damit...alles andere ist mir eig. recht schnurz....
Ich hab mir viel an inspiration aus Angelvideos und von Seiten wie www.barbenfischen.de und logischerweise hier im Forum geholt und das was für mich persönlich vom Geldbeutel und vom Erfolg am Wasser am meisten gepasst hat übernommen...


----------



## Koalabaer (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

@Lucius

erklär mir einfach mal was deine 24er Geflochtene!am 20-25mono-Vorfach bewirken soll?
Dein Problem wird in jedenfall das Vorfach,eine noch so starke Hauptschnur macht die ganze Montage nicht sicherer.
Übrigens hast du Recht,jeder wie er möchte.Ich halte eine so starke geflochtene für reichlich überdimensioniert.

übrigens Prost,Jörg


----------



## Lucius (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Dann wäre es vielleicht angebracht zu sagen, das das deine Meinung ist und nicht los zu poltern mit "totaler Quark".....,oder!?

Wie Ich oben geschrieben habe, kommt bei mir ab der Dämmerung ein stärkeres Vorfach mit größerem Haken dran und dann ist die relation zur Hauptschnur nicht mehr so eklatant.

Und der eig. Nutzen der geflochtenen für mich ist die geringe Dehnung auf Distanz....

Es mag ja sein, das Ich wenn man genau abstimmt mit einer 0,14 - 0,18 mm geflochtener von der Tragkraft hinkäme, aber wo ist da jetzt der Nachteil?
Ich hab vorher mit 0,14 mm geflochtener festgestellt, das Ich beim Auswerfen nicht so weit komme wie mit der 0,24 mm, da die sich irg. besser abwickelt....

Nichts für ungut aber Ich finde du betreibst gerade etwas "Erbsenzählerei"......;-)

Ansonsten : Peace!


----------



## Koalabaer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

achso,du wirfst mit dünnerer Schnur KÜRZER!als mit dickererAlles Klar!
PS:und Tschüß!


----------



## Bibbelmann (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

die dünnen Schnüre sind wohl etwas zu weich, legen sich zu sehr in Schlaufen/werden sperrig. Eine Möglichkeit zur Verbesserung der Wurfweite mit dünnen Schnüren ist es eine zu suchen die zwischen den Fingern gehalten weiter absteht. Wenn die Schnur schlaff hängt bringt sie mehr Ärger, Tüdel...

Es lebe der Perlondraht!


----------



## Lucius (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> achso,du wirfst mit dünnerer Schnur KÜRZER!als mit dickererAlles Klar!
> PS:und Tschüß!


 
Kollege, was ist dein Problem!?
Fehlende Erfolgserlebnisse am Wasser,im Bett oder Beruf!?

Was geht in deinem Kopf um, das du hier scheinbar alles was nicht deinem Gusto entspricht ins lächerliche ziehen musst!?

Furchtbar......#d

Vorallem solltest du dir die Postings, die du hier ins lächerliche ziehst, auch mal durchlesen, dann hättest du gesehen, das Ich mehrere relevante Gründe angeführt habe warum Ich mit dieser Schnur fische, das würde von etwas Respekt gegenüber deinem Gesprächspartner zeugen, aber Ich glaub darum geht es dir gar nicht.
Hier geht es darum, dem TE ein paar Tips zu geben, und die können vielfältig sein, du hast scheinbar das Bedürfniss zu haben unbedingt klarzustellen, das du... und nur du , das Feedern mit der Muttermilch aufgesogen hast, danke für deine unerträgliche Selbstdarstellung....:v

Meine Entscheidung auf eine stärkere geflochtene umzusteigen basiert auf Erfahrungen die *Ich* am Wasser *subjektiv *gemacht hab und habe nie behauptet , das diese ultima ratio ( bevor du Wickipedia bemühen musst: der Weisheit letzter Schluß) sind...


----------



## torino (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Ich hab mal ne frage ! Wie wird dieses Feedergum an der Spule befestigt ?


----------



## HirRscH (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Wie eig. aus meiner Beschreibung hervorgehen sollte, bindet man eine Schlaufe aus dem Gummi legt es um die Spule und macht es dann untern Clip.


----------



## torino (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Hast du vielleicht eine genaue Zeichnung zum Vorgang ?


----------



## Tricast (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Das wurde hier schon dutzende mal beschrieben wie das mit dem Feedergum funktioniert. Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck hier muß alles hundertmal vorgekaut werden.
Gruß Heinz


----------



## HirRscH (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

^^Echt mal. 
@torino:
Wenn du gucken könntest, hättest du den Link zu dem Bild, wo es gezeichnet ist, in meinem Betrag gefunden ( er steht auf Seite 3 erste Betrag, einfach nur drauf klicken und das Bild sehen)).
Und ich denke ich muss dir kein Bild davon schicken wie man eine Schlaufe bindet, außerdem geht das alles aus meiner Beschreibung hervor (und wenn nicht muss man eben selbst mal kurz nachdenken und überlegen wie es funktionieren könnte)


----------



## Lucius (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*



Tricast schrieb:


> Das wurde hier schon dutzende mal beschrieben wie das mit dem Feedergum funktioniert. Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck hier muß alles hundertmal vorgekaut werden.
> Gruß Heinz



Oft ist es nur bequemlichkeit und fehlende Eigeninitiative...


----------



## Koalabaer (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*



Tricast schrieb:


> Das wurde hier schon dutzende mal beschrieben wie das mit dem Feedergum funktioniert. Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck hier muß alles hundertmal vorgekaut werden.
> Gruß Heinz



tja Heinz,paßt doch genau dazu:welche Feederrolle,welche Feederrute,welche Matchrute,welche Matchrolle...bla bla bla!
die Fragen liegen meist wenige Tage auseinander.

irgendwann ist man halt müde,immer wieder alles neu...
dann kommt relativ schnell die Frage:Kann MIR KEINER HELFEN!

ich würde die faule Bande am liebsten zur Stippermesse nach Bremen prügeln :vik:
Ja ich weiß,nicht jeder hat Zeit etc.,aber die Zeit etwas in die Suchmaske einzugeben,sollte doch nicht zuviel verlangt sein.

Für diesen Tipp hagelt es dann sehr oft UNVERSTÄNDNISS #c

Gruß Jörg


----------



## torino (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Und kann bei der Methode auch mal ein Karpfen abziehen ? Und kann man auswerfen ohne das die Schnur oder so reisst ?


----------



## torino (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Und noch mal zu der Methode mit den Klebeband ! Verklebt dann nicht der Rest der Schnur der Rolle ?


----------



## Bibbelmann (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*



torino schrieb:


> Und noch mal zu der Methode mit den Klebeband ! Verklebt dann nicht der Rest der Schnur der Rolle ?



um gleich  beide Fragen zu beantworten:

Wenn man´s richtig macht, gibt es keine Probleme. "Idiotensichere" einfache Lösungen gibt es aber leider nicht


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*



Lucius schrieb:


> Wer hier Quark erzählt stell Ich mal in Frage...#q#d
> 
> 1. Schlagschnur benutzt man aus verschiedenen Gründen wie z.B. um der Kraft die beim Feedern mit schweren Futterkörben auf die Schnur,Ringe,etc wirkt Rechnung zu tragen, vorallem wenn man mit geflochtener Schnur angelt und dadurch der Abrieb der Sic-Einlagen verhindert wird, vorallem da Ich hier im Main/Rhein mit Körben bis zu 140g ohne Futter ( ca. 180 - 200g mit Futter ) fische..
> 
> ...


 

An alle Vorredner zum Feedern mit fetter Schnur u. Tackle abgestimmt auf dicke Karpfen und Waller. Muaaahhh|bla:

Ihr müsst euch einfach mal entscheiden ob Ihr Feedern möchtet oder gar auf Waller oder dicke Karpfen Angeln möchtet. Das ist totaler Schwachsinn mit Tackle abgestimmt auf Welse usw. zu Feedern. Da nehme ich lieber mein Karpfen oder Waller tackle für.

Entscheidet euch wollt Ihr auf ale möglichen Süsswasserfische angeln oder einfach nur vernünftig Feedern. Wenn mal ein 1m Wels oder großer 30Pfünder einsteigt habt Ihr Pech gehabt. Ich kann nicht auf einmal auf jeden Fisch angeln. Dann kann ich gleich Handgranaten in den See werfen. Bekomme ich das Gleiche Ergebnis!!!:vik:


----------



## Koalabaer (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

@Haifisch_Nico
Ich hoffe die angesprochenen nehmen dein Posting als gutgemeinte Kritik auf,und holen nicht gleich wieder zum verbalen RUNDUMSCHLAG aus


----------



## daci7 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> An alle Vorredner zum Feedern mit fetter Schnur u. Tackle abgestimmt auf dicke Karpfen und Waller. Muaaahhh|bla:
> 
> Ihr müsst euch einfach mal entscheiden ob Ihr Feedern möchtet oder gar auf Waller oder dicke Karpfen Angeln möchtet. Das ist totaler Schwachsinn mit Tackle abgestimmt auf Welse usw. zu Feedern. Da nehme ich lieber mein Karpfen oder Waller tackle für.
> 
> Entscheidet euch wollt Ihr auf ale möglichen Süsswasserfische angeln oder einfach nur vernünftig Feedern. Wenn mal ein 1m Wels oder großer 30Pfünder einsteigt habt Ihr Pech gehabt. Ich kann nicht auf einmal auf jeden Fisch angeln. Dann kann ich gleich Handgranaten in den See werfen. Bekomme ich das Gleiche Ergebnis!!!:vik:


 
recht hast du, aber er sagte doch, dass er regelmäßig solche beifänge hat. (ich halte regelmäßig jetz mal für häufig und nicht für einmal im jahr  )
wenn bei mir regelmäßig alles abreißt würd ich das allerdings für angebracht halten mein gerät drauf einzustellen.

grüße, david


----------



## Koalabaer (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Bei Tipps an den Themenersteller mal überdenken,wo und auf welche Fischart er fischen möchte!
@daci7
ich fische gern englisch 12Hauptschnur,10-08Vorfach auf große Rotaugen(Hanf)!Eigentlich für dich noch waidgerecht,immerhin gibt es da Karpfen,Schleie etc.?
stimmt!bei Karpfen und Co reißt das Vorfach...


----------



## torino (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Kann mir vielleicht mal einer eine vernümftige antwort schreiben ?


----------



## Koalabaer (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*



torino schrieb:


> Kann mir vielleicht mal einer eine vernümftige antwort schreiben ?



versuche mal die Technik mit dem Clip!dann berichte


----------



## daci7 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Bei Tipps an den Themenersteller mal überdenken,wo und auf welche Fischart er fischen möchte!
> @daci7
> ich fische gern englisch 12Hauptschnur,10-08Vorfach auf große Rotaugen(Hanf)!Eigentlich für dich noch waidgerecht,immerhin gibt es da Karpfen,Schleie etc.?
> stimmt!bei Karpfen und Co reißt das Vorfach...


 
hmm ich würd sagen es kommt drau an wie oft man mit dem sog. "beifang von grpßen fisch rechnen muss...
wenn ich im rhein auf aal gefischt hab, stell ich mein gerät auch nicht auf großwaller ein, nur weil die möglichkeit besteht das einer beißt. genauso woanders, ich kann mein gerät ja nicht immer am größten fisch im gewässer anpassen!

aber wenn ich zb. feeder und jeder 2. biss is nen karpfen, wei einfach viel karpfen im gewässer ist, dann stell ich mein gerät schon so um, dass nich jedes zweite mal alles abreißt. einmal aus waidgerechtigkeit aber auch aus eigenem finanziellem interesse :q

es kommt also darauf an wie oft ich mit dem beifang großer fische rechnen muss, und das ist nunmal ein erfahrungswert.

grüße, david


----------



## Lucius (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> An alle Vorredner zum Feedern mit fetter Schnur u. Tackle abgestimmt auf dicke Karpfen und Waller. Muaaahhh|bla:
> 
> Ihr müsst euch einfach mal entscheiden ob Ihr Feedern möchtet oder gar auf Waller oder dicke Karpfen Angeln möchtet. Das ist totaler Schwachsinn mit Tackle abgestimmt auf Welse usw. zu Feedern. Da nehme ich lieber mein Karpfen oder Waller tackle für.
> 
> Entscheidet euch wollt Ihr auf ale möglichen Süsswasserfische angeln oder einfach nur vernünftig Feedern. Wenn mal ein 1m Wels oder großer 30Pfünder einsteigt habt Ihr Pech gehabt. Ich kann nicht auf einmal auf jeden Fisch angeln. Dann kann ich gleich Handgranaten in den See werfen. Bekomme ich das Gleiche Ergebnis!!!:vik:




Kann man trotzdem nicht einfach schreiben: " meiner Meinung nach...." und nicht " totaler Schwachsinn"...., ist das wirklich zuviel verlangt !?
Nur mal so , als Hinweis auf den normalen Umgang miteinander bei einer Diskussion...!?
Das nach mehrfachen Hinweis auf den Ton Ich dann auch etwas "pissed" reagiere, sollte auch Koalabär verstehn dürfen......, denn nettgemeinte und konstruktive Kritik formuliert man wohl definitv anders als ihr beide hier praktiziert...

Letztendlich bleibt mir aber jeder von euch die Antwort schuldig , warum es so *verdammt* *Blödsinnig* ist mit 0,20 geflochtener ( Ich hab nochmal geschaut und mich vertan gehabt mit 0,24 ) zu angeln, wenn z.b. ein monofiles Vorfach von 0,16mm und dementsprechender Hakengröße zw. 0,12 -0, 14 sowie eine Schlagschnur dazwischen benutzt wird?
Vorallem fang Ich damit und allein das gibt mir schon Recht...., also "so what!?" :vik:

Lasst uns Amateure bitte nicht Dumm und Blödsinnig sterben,...!!!!#c|bigeyes



Und Ich kann an den Threadersteller nur nochmal den Hinweis auf das Thema Schnurclip geben: Fahradschlauch abschneiden und über die Rolle ziehen, funktioniert top und ist herrlich unspektakulär und einfach.....


----------



## Koalabaer (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

@Lucius
12er Geflecht trägt immer noch mehr als 16mono.Ein Vorteil welcher dir dadurch entsteht:weniger Schnur welche dem Strömungsdruck ausgeliefert ist.
dein anderes Problem:
wenn du dünnere Schnur weniger weit werfen kannst wie dickere,ist was faul...es könnte daran liegen das du sie nicht so gut festhalten kannst am Rutengriff?

ich werde versuchen Wörter wie ,,Quark''etc.möglichst zu vermeiden 

übrigens:wer fängt hat Recht,und darüber kannst du dich ja nicht beklagen...Also


----------



## Lucius (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> @Lucius
> 12er Geflecht trägt immer noch mehr als 16mono.Ein Vorteil welcher dir dadurch entsteht:weniger Schnur welche dem Strömungsdruck ausgeliefert ist.
> dein anderes Problem:
> wenn du dünnere Schnur weniger weit werfen kannst wie dickere,ist was faul...es könnte daran liegen das du sie nicht so gut festhalten kannst am Rutengriff?
> ...




Na, damit kann Ich doch mal was anfangen und vorallem auch auf die Punkte eingehen....,ein ehrliches danke dafür!

Ich hab vorher 0,14mm geflochtene ohne Schlagschnur gefischt, dabei hat sich beim werfen und einholen die Schnur auf der Rolle durch den Druck der 140g Körbe+Futter immer etwas in die wicklung "gefressen",dadurch waren die Würfe nicht so weit wie mit der 0,20mm die Ich daraufhin drauf gemacht habe. 
So war zumindest mein subjektiver Eindruck.
Nun angel Ich sowieso immer mit Schlagschnur, da meine Hotspots hier stark mit Muschelbänken besetzt sind und Ich könnte wieder auf die 0,14 mm wechseln, allerdings war der unterschied im Strömungsdruck für mich nicht spürbar, dsw. bin Ich aus bequemlichkeit bei der 0,20 mm geblieben, und merke für mich dabei nicht den geringsten nachteil, that´s all....#6


----------



## HirRscH (9. August 2009)

*AW: futterkorb*

Wahrscheinlich hättest du, wenn du wieder auf die 14er gehen würdest, wieder das Problem, dass die Schnur durch den Druck in die unteren lagen einschneidet und deshalb bleib einfach dabei.
ich würde mal sagen ende der Diskussion, wir haben das jetzt oft genug durchgekaut.
Und was das eigentliche Thema angeht, kann ich es nur noch einmal sagen: Jeder muss für sich entscheiden welche Distanzmarkierung er verwenden möchte. Ich denke es sind so ziemlich alle Möglichkeiten und deren Vor- und Nachteile hier genannt worden.

Gruß HirRscH


----------

